
South Africans worried after China opens 13th police station in their country - vezycash
https://www.mediahelm.com.ng/2018/11/south-africans-are-worried-after-china.html
======
tonteldoos
The title in the article (and subsequently on HN) seems to be terribly
misleading. It's not a police station - it's a co-operation centre.

